# Guitar strings



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Its time to restring my acoustic looking for any ideas for strings, what do others use/favour?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dadarrio are my faves


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

i always used super slinky on my electrics


i never fond an authentic string for acoustic though!

maybe something nylon maybe would be nice


----------



## bmw72 (Dec 21, 2012)

D'addario phosphor bronze light EJ16 on my acoustic guitar.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

elixir last a long time Smooth feel as well. No cheap but in reality they are.


----------

